# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  فلاشة d-tech LM-01 mt6580

## kamo22

السلام عليكم اريد فلاشة d-tech LM-01 mt6580 
مشكلة التابلات ان مايظهر خيار البلوتوث ولا نغمات الرنين 
سويت لها هارد ريست وبقي نفس المشكل  
الاينفو على الميركل 
Connected to Phone.
CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
Downloading Boot8 ...
EMMC Size: 0x01CE100000
Flash Type: EMMC
INT/EXT RAM Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
Reading infr(EMMC)...
WIFI MAC:54EF8272BB9D
BT_ADDR:54EF8272B7B5
IMEI1:359731070045239
IMEI2:359731070045247
id:LM-01-0818-1.2.1
version:6.0
model:LM-01
brand :Big Grin: -Tech
manufacturer:alps
PROINFO BaseAddr:0x80000 Size:0x300000
NVRAM BaseAddr:0x380000 Size:0x500000
PROTECT1 BaseAddr:0x880000 Size:0xA00000
PROTECT2 BaseAddr:0x1280000 Size:0xA00000
SECCFG BaseAddr:0x1C80000 Size:0x40000
LK BaseAddr:0x1CC0000 Size:0x60000
BOOT BaseAddr:0x1D20000 Size:0x1000000
RECOVERY BaseAddr:0x2D20000 Size:0x1000000
PARA BaseAddr:0x3D20000 Size:0x80000
LOGO BaseAddr:0x3DA0000 Size:0x800000
EXPDB BaseAddr:0x45A0000 Size:0xA00000
FRP BaseAddr:0x4FA0000 Size:0x100000
NVDATA BaseAddr:0x50A0000 Size:0x2000000
METADATA BaseAddr:0x70A0000 Size:0x2760000
OEMKEYSTORE BaseAddr:0x9800000 Size:0x200000
SECRO BaseAddr:0x9A00000 Size:0x600000
KEYSTORE BaseAddr:0xA000000 Size:0x800000
SYSTEM BaseAddr:0xA800000 Size:0xBF800000
CACHE BaseAddr:0xCA000000 Size:0x10000000
USERDATA BaseAddr:0xDA000000 Size:0xF3080000
FLASHINFO BaseAddr:0x1CD080000 Size:0x1000000
>>Done.  
ارجو المساعدة باقرب وقت وشكرا

----------


## samidz

ممكن  فللاش d-tech  
h70 G

----------

